

Ask HN: Best way to collect usage metrics of software - sebastianhoitz

What would be the best way to collect usage metrics of your SaaS product?<p>I want to collect things like: Logins, Amount of time spent on site, clicks.<p>Is there an easy way to do this? Is there any service that provides the possibility to do this?
======
redslazer
i think the analytics that hacker news uses (<http://www.mixpanel.com>) tracks
anything you want it to. It also lets you assign each user a unique tag and
track individually as well.

